# My Christmas Tree



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's great since I don't have room for the real type.

I found the panel while looking for something else, and fell in love. 

I did this the FMQ on my 1932 Singer 15. 










I still need a lot of practice - but that is the fun of doing something like this! And I got to play with Sparklies too!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful!!!! I wish I were that talented. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous! I would love the directions on doing this.

I went back and looked at it and see where you bought it as a panel, I would love to find this panel.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I bought the panel off eBay (buy it now) several sellers had them. It came in three color variations, this one (red/gold) green/gold and silver. I found several other panels too, just searched "christmas tree panel" 

I followed the outlines with gold thread, and used some clear glitter thread to fill in. I found fabric to use for the binding at my local quilt shop - wasn't to particular but really like what I found. 

I bought two bags of "gems" from Joannes, and after I got it stitched up - just had fun playing until all the gems were glued on.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is really beautiful.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This is what it is

*Winter's Grandeur 2 
*

* by Robert Kaufman*


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Better than a real tree! Awesome job. :thumb:


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

It's beautiful and you did a great job on the FMQ. (I really must learn to do that someday ~ sigh ~)


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Cute. Some people have been posting fabric trees on Facebook. I bet they suck a lot more fabric than you would imagine. They are small, so wouldn't take up too much room, but I still look at them and think that little 18-24" tree would take around 3 yards of fabric!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

What a beautiful job!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh that is fantastic. I purchased a panel last year that I never finished. It is the Stonehenge "Starry Night" in all blue, and I even have the lights to go on it. But I like yours so much better. <sigh> Off to E-Bay to find something similar.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

"Starry Night" is a very pretty one too, but very different. I was going to get that one in green - until I found this one and decided I should only get one for this year.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

That is beautiful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really neat. Easy to sparkle, easy to put up and take down.

You did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I found this panel on Etsy and ordered it. Then I found the Indigo panel at the Fat Quarter Shop on sale ($5.00), so I got that one as well. The indigo one arrived today and I really like it. I'm going to do both over this next year and decide which one I want to keep and which one I want to give away. 

Macy -- did you put lights on yours or just sparkles? 

This is the indigo:


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I just put a lot of "gems" on it. the sort of clear ones are iridescent. 

I finally got the tails put on (or what ever you call them) though I think I'm going to redo the short ones on the side of the center green. I need to put little beads at the top so they fit in the scallops better. 










I have it near the entryway, and it really sparkles in daylight. 










I took this one with the flash and like how the "star" reflected it back.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I just ordered 4 panels through Fabric.com for $7.48 a panel. I plan on doing one for daughter, DIL, sister and one for myself.


----------



## geraldine (Dec 21, 2014)

It's beautiful - you did a lovely job on it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE that, it is just gorgeous!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Gee Macy, you should get kickbacks since several of us have purchased the panels based on the one you did. Yours really did turn out gorgeous. The next time I'm in the "big city" I'll have to look for sparkles with flat backs and the glue to put them on with.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't need kickbacks - but will be looking for lots of pictures when they are done. I love pictures!

I get most of my ideas from pictures, so I'm glad to pass some ideas along to others.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Just received my 4 panels from UPS this afternoon, I'm anxious to get busy with them. I've already purchased all the gems from JoAnn's.


----------

